# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Kanserin ve terörün kesin çaresi var!

## bozok

*Kanserin ve terörün kesin çaresi var!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/09/2009* 




Siyasi iktidar, tıpkı Turgut üzal’ın *“terörle mücadele etmeme kanunu”* çıkarması gibi *“Kürt açılımı”* diye başlattığı süreçle, Türk halkının siyasi, kültürel ve ekonomik bağışıklık sistemini kırmak sürecini eş zamanlı olarak sürdürüyor. Yani bir taraftan vücuda ilaç diyerek mikrop veriliyor, diğer taraftan vücut aç bırakılıyor. 

Oysa, terörle mücadele tıpkı kanserle mücadele gibidir. Kanseri yenebilmek için vücudun bağışıklık sistemini güçlendirmek gerekir. Bağışıklık sisteminin güçlenmesi, vücudun sağlıklı hücre üretebilmesi anlamına gelir. Kanser işte bu düzeni bozduğu için hızla yayılır. 

Ayrıca vücudun güçlenmesi için iyi beslenme şarttır. Bütün bunlar yetmez. Artık vücut yeni hücre üretemediği için bir süre sonra ölüm kaçınılmazdır. 

*Ne yapmak gerekir?* 

Vücudu yeniden hücre üretir duruma getirmek için sağlıklı hücreleri öldüren kanserli hücreleri ortadan kaldırmak gerekir. Peki tıp alemi kanserli hücreleri yok edecek maddeleri bilmiyor mu? Biliyor. Fakat ilaç endüstrisinin çarkları bozulmasın diye kanserle mücadele etmiyorlar, milyonlarca insanı ölüm döşeğinde kemoterapi denilen ve esasen vücutta kalan sağlıklı hücreleri de yok eden bir yöntemle birkaç ay oyalıyor, dünyanın parasını kazandıktan sonra* “hastayı eve götürebilirsiniz”* diyorlar. Bir iki ay da evde yatan hasta kaybediliyor. 

* * *

Türk Milleti’nin birliğini bütünlüğünü sağlayan bütün siyasi ve kültürel kodlar, vücuda kanserojen madde zerk edilerek siyasiler ve medyabazlar tarafından bozulmak istenmiştir. Mesela, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Türk kimliği yerine uzun süre Türkiye kimliğinden bahsetmiş olması, vücudun bağışıklık sistemini zayıflatmaya yaramıştır! *Erdoğan, milletin vücuduna kanserojen madde zerk etmiştir.* Bunun gibi attıkları her adımı dinin gereği gibi sunmaları, adaylarını* “dindar”* diye tanıtmaları da vücudun bağışıklık sistemini felç etmiştir. Millet, dini mesajlara aldanarak kendisini yok edecek siyasi hücrelerin, ülkenin dört bir tarafına, yani vücuda yayılmasına seyirci kalmış hatta yardımcı da olmuştur! 

Vücudun direnç mekanizması sakatlanmıştır. üünkü vücudun direnç mekanizmasının başında, o vücudu ortadan kaldırmaya yeminli ajanlar vardır! Fakat vücut bunların *“görevli”* olduğunu bilmemektedir. Kendisini korumak ve kollamak için görevlendirildiklerini zannetmekte *hatta bazılarını da Türk Milliyetçisi zannetmektedir! Kanserojen ajanlar, dindar kılığında, milliyetçi kılığında veya sosyal adalet kamuflajı ile vücuda girmiş, sağlıklı genç hücrelerin genetik yapısını değiştirmekte, onları kendi kimliklerinden uzaklaştırmakta, hatta beyinlerine intihar geni yerleştirmektedir.* 

Bu durumda, vücuda kanserli hücreyi ortadan kaldıran maddeler vermek gerekir. Fakat bu yapılırken sağlıklı hücrelere, yani gençliğe zarar verilmemeli, onların kurtulması için özel beslenme kürleri uygulanmalıdır. Kanserde bütün bu beslenme işlevi, arının ürünleri ile yapılır. Vücut bal, polen ve arı sütü karışımı ile beslenir; Trabzonlu ümer dostumun tespit ettiği gibi kanserli hücreler de arı reçinesi ile ortadan kaldırılır. Vücut iki ay içinde kendine gelir! 

* * *


Terör kanserini yenmek için ise* Türk gençliğinin direnç gücünü yeniden oluşturmak* gerekir. Bunun için de kanser yayan ajanları iş başından süratle uzaklaştırmak, bütün Türk gençliğine iki aylık bir eğitim vermek ve bu arada özel birlikler ile teröristleri bulunduğu yerde ortadan kaldırmak gerekir. Ancak terör kanserini yayanlar, Kandil’e girilse bile PKK’nın yok edilemeyeceğini söyleyerek, milletin moralini bozmuşlar, ardından terörün siyasi emellerini hayata geçirmek sürecini başlatmışlardır. 

Kanserin de terör kanserinin de çaresi vardır. Yeter ki Türk Milliyetçileri biraz akıllarını kullansın!

...

----------

